# Change GrubHub Region or Boundry



## Italnstallion99

Does anyone know if it's possible to change your grub hub region or boundary? I am approved to drive but realized when I signed up the area I selected it a bit further away then I would like to drive. That was the closest area I could pick during the application process. I was not aware you have limitations on where you can work.

Hopefully I can change it to the region closest to where I live


----------



## dlearl476

When I first started driving GH, I emailed my driver rep and told her I liked to occasionally liked to drive in SLC. She told me I could contact her and she would change my region. I've never done it because it sounded like a semi-permanent change. (And my situation would be somewhat spur of the moment)

In your case I think it would work


----------



## oicu812

Lots of drivers asked to change regions after they signed up even though they haven't done any deliveries. They think that since their closest region is not available, they would just sign up the next closest thing and ask to transfer to the one they actually want. There's is reason for a region that's not available. It's because they have enough drivers.


----------



## Woohaa

oicu812 said:


> Lots of drivers asked to change regions after they signed up even though they haven't done any deliveries. They think that since their closest region is not available, they would just sign up the next closest thing and ask to transfer to the one they actually want. There's is reason for a region that's not available. It's because they have enough drivers.


Not true. You can transfer to whichever region you want at any time. I've switched regions several times for various reasons; other regions busier, moved to a different city, etc.


----------



## oicu812

Woohaa said:


> Not true. You can transfer to whichever region you want at any time. I've switched regions several times for various reasons; other regions busier, moved to a different city, etc.


Never said you can't transfer. They still frown upon it since people should've signed up with the original region in the first place. Why close a region from sign ups then if anyone could just sign up in one region (that's available) and transfer to one that's not?


----------



## Seamus

I changed regions but it took 3 weeks of emailing every day before someone responded and actually did it. Lots of persistence.


----------



## Woohaa

oicu812 said:


> Never said you can't transfer. They still frown upon it since people should've signed up with the original region in the first place. Why close a region from sign ups then if anyone could just sign up in one region (that's available) and transfer to one that's not?


Dunno. ??‍♂

Can only speak to my experiences with GH regarding the changing of regions.


----------



## oicu812

Woohaa said:


> Dunno. ??‍♂
> 
> Can only speak to my experiences with GH regarding the changing of regions.


People try the same shit with Amazon flex. They never approve the transfer unless the region has openings.


----------



## dlearl476

Seamus said:


> I changed regions but it took 3 weeks of emailing every day before someone responded and actually did it. Lots of persistence.


Like everything in life, there's good and bad. My DR almost never fails to respond within 6-8hrs. When I went through that whole Apple Store app debacle, she actually called me several times to help get it sorted.


----------

